# Ignore User Button



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ignore User...

I don't know that I know anyone who likes everyone. It is obvious that there are members here who annoy and rub other members the wrong way. Poor Joe has had to close several thread just because not everyone is adult enough to keep from egging on members that they don't like.

The solution is so simple:
If you don't like someone, stay away from their threads. 
If someone is annoying you, put them on ignore. Simply go to their profile and under their picture is "Options" Click on it. In that submenu, is the option to ignore user. If you ignore them, you won't be tempted to feed thier need for a public confrontation.
You know before you post anything whether what you have to say will make any difference. If it won't, all you're doing is adding to the confrontation.
I like this forum tremendously. Most everyone is here for the right reasons. It really is a good group of people. We laugh and cry together and offer support where it is needed. But, I for one don't like it when there's so much negativity. Without all the bickering this place will be much more pleasant.

JMHO...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Where have I been? I read the board everyday and haven't seen any bickering. Oh well, this is common with female dominated message boards.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynne,

I'm with you 100%. When the snipping goes on, I log off. I'm here only to share my love of Maltese and learn from others. Most of us feel the same way. Some of us just need to stop and think before posting whatever pops into our heads. I love all of you guys, and the precious babies even more.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree! I don't reply to those threads as it only adds fuel to the fire. I love this forum too and don't think we need to get into arguments over silly stuff :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynne, what a great post! Rather than ranting and blaming and pointing fingers you calmly and succinctly stated the problem and the solution. Way to go! :rockon:

Oh, and if I may add a thought, too. If we are thinking of starting a thread ... think twice. Is the thread topic one that will likely cause hurt feelings, excessive controversy or drama? Does it add to the value of information on SM or detract? Maybe whatever one feels the need to express can better be said privately in a PM or not said at all.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynne, excellent post :smilie_daumenpos: Bravo, girlfriend! :aktion033: Sher I absolutely agree with you 110%.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh, and if I may add a thought, too. If we are thinking of starting a thread ... think twice. Is the thread topic one that will likely cause hurt feelings, excessive controversy or drama? Does it add to the value of information on SM or detract? Maybe whatever one feels the need to express can better be said privately in a PM or not said at all.[/B]


So true, Sher. Very well said.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=33185:goodpost.gif]

I only have a few members on ignore user, but it makes the whole SM experience much more pleasant if you use the feature. 

Too bad we don't have an "ignore user" button for real life, huh?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> [attachment=33185:goodpost.gif]
> 
> I only have a few members on ignore user, but it makes the whole SM experience much more pleasant if you use the feature.
> 
> Too bad we don't have an "ignore user" button for real life, huh?[/B]


I hope one of them is not me Marj as I sure haven't seen any Lady pictures lately!  I miss seeing that cutie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Lynne -- thank you so much for posting this. You said everything I was thinking. I even pm'd a couple of SM friends to ask if it was just me that was feeling this way. Glad I wasn't the only one.

I love the friends I've made here on SM and lately I haven't posted much at all mostly because of the negativity that's been going on. I enjoy being a part of the SM family and don't want to give up on us, but I, like most of us, am here for fun, for support, to learn more about the breed, to share in everyone's joy and, hopefully, offer support in times of sorrow.

But, I'm not here to hassle or to be hassled. 

So again, thanks for posting this. It's what so many of us have been thinking.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, thank you guys so much! I'm not usually one to step up to the plate; I'm more the wall flower type of person. I was afraid I'd get run out on the rail with this post. But, I just feel strongly about the reason for this forum and couldn't stay quieter any longer. I'm sooo glad it was accepted the way it was intended. 

See, like I said, YOU GUYS (GALS...) ARE THE GREATEST!!!!!

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I agree!*


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Lynn!!

I have to say that I too have not posted much lately due to the negativitiy. I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed. 

I certainly hope that I have never upset anyone - It was never my intention, and written word is often easily mis-interpreted. 

This is a wonderful place for us to share our love for our fluffies and support eachother when in need.

Leslie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay for Lynne and Yay for Sher. Both posts were informative and timely........


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree about the user button, great point.
I don't however view people opinions as 'negativity"
just cause people don't go with the flow or follow the majority doesn't mean they are being
negative.. T his is a forum and we are all different and that should be what it's all about
who am I to tell anyone how to post or to share my views, im not anyone to tell someone that and either is anyone else. Yes I can appreciate the fact that someone doesn't agree with me , but I can also appreciate their RIGHT not to agree with me, nothing I have seen has been down right cruel I have seen people's opinions and feelings and others who agree or don't, I wouldn't tell anyone how to post to a thread and I feel I should have that same respect back.
Now I am not saying down right cruelty should be over looked but I haven't seen that, sorry
I also love SM and have learned my best lessons from this forum and if I feel something I will say it 
and please respect that fact even if you don't agree with me.
Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I'm not "ignoring" you! 

I guess I've been lazy about posting pictures of Lady lately, huh? Here are a couple I took around Christmas.



[attachment=33201eppermint.jpg]


[attachment=33202:santadress.jpg]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517921
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj she looks so pretty in her bows and dresses. She is such a sweet baby. And you have done so right by her. Thank you for posting her pictures.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Lynne! I have felt the "negativity" in some of the threads it has nothing to do with agreeing or disagreeing. If it isn't productive to the topic it should be done in private if the urge to share is there. Plain and simple. I have used the ignore button more and more and even the delete works wonders too in other venues. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I agree about the user button, great point.
> I don't however view people opinions as 'negativity"
> just cause people don't go with the flow or follow the majority doesn't mean they are being
> negative.. T his is a forum and we are all different and that should be what it's all about
> ...


I must agree with you, Andrea.

This is a forum. It's a discussion group. How do you have a one-sided discussion?

Really, who decides the negative comments? I guess that would be the person feeling the comments are negative towards "their" opinion. 

As a side note, I have never put anyone on ignore. I will listen to whatever anyone has to say. The only draw back is, they have to listen to me. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Lovies to everyone, on SM. :wub: 

And if you have me on ignore, then, "NO LOVIES FOR YOU"!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I would never put you on ignore you make me laugh lol and not ayone else either everyone is really helpful here.*


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said ladies-- I totally agree with both your posts.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmmm...now I'm starting to get paranoid wondering if anyone has me on "ignore". :huh: Guess I better go make a therapy appointment...or maybe some chocolate would take care of it. Yep....nothing a few Hershey's Kisses can't take care of!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Debbie and Andrea. I enjoy reading different views expressed by sm members. We all cannot agree about everything.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree that we all have our own views and ideas. There is nothing wrong with a healthy debate provided it stays healthy and doesn't become personal.
We are all different, come from different walks of life and that's what makes it so interesting in here I think, but we all ultimately share the one common interest and that's our little Maltese babies and or other pets we may have. I love SM and everyone here and all the little fluffbutts :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

No one has said that SM members should not express opinions, views, thoughts, feelings . . . What is and what isn't appropriate, even for a public forum, is somewhat subtle. Yet what isn't appropriate .... I think most of us know *"it"* when we see it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> No one has said that SM members should not express opinions, views, thoughts, feelings . . . What is and what isn't appropriate, even for a public forum, is somewhat subtle. Yet what isn't appropriate .... I think most of us know *"it"* when we see it.[/B]


Sher, once again...I couldn't agree more :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Hmmmm...now I'm starting to get paranoid wondering if anyone has me on "ignore". :huh: Guess I better go make a therapy appointment...or maybe some chocolate would take care of it. Yep....nothing a few Hershey's Kisses can't take care of!! [/B]



LOL! That's how I feel. Can I join you in your therapy session? I'll even bring extra chocolate.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> No one has said that SM members should not express opinions, views, thoughts, feelings . . . What is and what isn't appropriate, even for a public forum, is somewhat subtle. Yet what isn't appropriate .... I think most of us know *"it"* when we see it.[/B]


 :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> No one has said that SM members should not express opinions, views, thoughts, feelings . . . What is and what isn't appropriate, even for a public forum, is somewhat subtle. Yet what isn't appropriate .... I think most of us know *"it"* when we see it.[/B]



Thank you. I wasn't suggesting that we don't or shouldn't share opinions.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518151
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T THINK YOU WERE.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518190
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Andrea. I had misunderstood your post. By the way, I love your siggy! It's so fresh and bright. Makes me wish springtime would hurry and get here. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T THINK YOU WERE. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Andrea. I had misunderstood your post. By the way, I love your siggy! It's so fresh and bright. Makes me wish springtime would hurry and get here. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks , I APPRECIATE THAT MORE THAN YOU KNOW :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">I feel that part of the issue is that when someone "types" something, they tend to forget it may not come off as they intended. Since there is no "voice" or "face" with the written words here, sometimes something that was never meant to sound negitive, could. Other times, bad moods will prevail and mean words will appear. I don't think anyone comes to SM to be judged or belittled for how they feel or think. Goodness knows, I sure do not.

So in this, as Lynn said, IGNORE is a handy item. :thumbsup: 

enJOY!
Melanie

</span>


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> <span style="color:#ff00ff">I feel that part of the issue is that when someone "types" something, they tend to forget it may not come off as they intended. Since there is no "voice" or "face" with the written words here, sometimes something that was never meant to sound negitive, could. Other times, bad moods will prevail and mean words will appear. I don't think anyone comes to SM to be judged or belittled for how they feel or think. Goodness knows, I sure do not.
> 
> So in this, as Lynn said, IGNORE is a handy item. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more...............well said Melanie!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> No one has said that SM members should not express opinions, views, thoughts, feelings . . . What is and what isn't appropriate, even for a public forum, is somewhat subtle. Yet what isn't appropriate .... I think most of us know *"it"* when we see it.[/B]


Yes, "IT" is easily detected.............I so agree with you! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> No one has said that SM members should not express opinions, views, thoughts, feelings . . . What is and what isn't appropriate, even for a public forum, is somewhat subtle. Yet what isn't appropriate .... I think most of us know *"it"* when we see it.[/B]


[attachment=33214:goodpost.gif]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So this means we can still pick on Steve? ... he's probably put us all on the 'ignore-button" :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> So this means we can still pick on Steve? ... he's probably put us all on the 'ignore-button" :smrofl:[/B]


Uhhhh, I think that's almost a requirement here, isn't it??? btw, where'd Cary go?

(Maybe Joe can disable Steve's Ignore button.)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> btw, where'd Cary go?[/B]


at the moment, he doesn't have internet at home. he uses his phone to keep in touch.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=517921
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww I love those dresses! :wub: Lady looks great in blue! :wub:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518151
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have missed "it" for I haven't the foggiest what this means and I read the boards almost every day. Sorry but this terminolgy is a little confusing for those of us not in the loop. Are there some rules posted somewhere that I missed about proper spoiled maltese board decorum? "It" is a bit vague. If people disapprove of a particular topic or wording of post---- maybe they shouldn't read it more than once? Encouraging the use of the ignore user button is a little inflammatory and negative in nature of a post to begin with.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518238
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think what Sher means by "it" is sensitivity and/or basic respect. One can disagree with a topic without blasting someone. Or should be able to.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm like Deb, I don't have anyone on "Ignore". My computer is like my TV. I can 'watch' what I want to, change channel when I want to, and turn it off if there is nothing worth watching. I hope that doesn't sound negative, I don't mean it to. :blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'm like Deb, I don't have anyone on "Ignore". My computer is like my TV. I can 'watch' what I want to, change channel when I want to, and turn it off if there is nothing worth watching. I hope that doesn't sound negative, I don't mean it to. :blush:[/B]


I don't either, Dee!! I like all views. Certainly don't agree with all, but welcome open discussion, as long as it's respectful and 'adult' (as mom would say!).


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518587
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have missed "it" for I haven't the foggiest what this means and I read the boards almost every day. Sorry but this terminolgy is a little confusing for those of us not in the loop. Are there some rules posted somewhere that I missed about proper spoiled maltese board decorum? "It" is a bit vague. If people disapprove of a particular topic or wording of post---- maybe they shouldn't read it more than once? Encouraging the use of the ignore user button is a little inflammatory and negative in nature of a post to begin with.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think what Sher means by "it" is sensitivity and/or basic respect. One can disagree with a topic without blasting someone. Or should be able to.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK I gotcha and it makes more sense now. I wasn't really sure if this was indirectly directed at a recent particular post . Healthy debate should be acceptable and if its not then whomever can move on or not read. I agree with whoever said it can be easy to misinterpret the intent behind someone's words and therefore get defensive. I don't use that ignore button either- everyone has a right and something to contribute even I don't happen to agree with them on a given subject.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Great post. 

Healthy debate and discussion is the point of a forum. 

Attacking and belittling a poster is not. 

I don't think that I am alone in joining a group of members who check in and read almost every day but have stopped posting regularly because of a handful of "strong" personalities. I love looking at the pictures and hearing the stories but got tired of my opinion being attacked by a very few.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518587
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have missed "it" for I haven't the foggiest what this means and I read the boards almost every day. Sorry but this terminolgy is a little confusing for those of us not in the loop. Are there some rules posted somewhere that I missed about proper spoiled maltese board decorum? "It" is a bit vague. If people disapprove of a particular topic or wording of post---- maybe they shouldn't read it more than once? Encouraging the use of the ignore user button is a little inflammatory and negative in nature of a post to begin with.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think what Sher means by "it" is sensitivity and/or basic respect. One can disagree with a topic without blasting someone. Or should be able to.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, Linda... that's pretty much "it" about "it"!! LOL

I was basically using some literary license to say that while discussion is great, there is a point where it crosses the line, so to speak ... where a member is being attacked personally ... where the way the thread is going is not something we can be proud to have others see and think this is what SM is all about. I'm all for open discussion but I don't think SM should be like the Wild West ... a free for all .... Any well-run forum has rules about what can be posted ... this is done to keep it a safe and inviting place for all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree also about the attacking,I don't think I have attacked anyone though (I hope I haven't , if I have please tell me)
I just don't feel anyone was attacked personally , I just feel there were questions asked , I don't
know thats how I see it. Every post I have seen has been respectful, maybe I missed some.
I don't think asking a question and not getting a straight answer so asking it again is
disrespectful.
I hope for me anyway that I haven't insulted anyone, if I HAVE PLEASE PM 
and let me know  
My original post was all about saying what you feel and giving opinions , I never said it was ok 
to attack ANYONE..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I agree also about the attacking,I don't think I have attacked anyone though (I hope I haven't , if I have please tell me)
> I just don't feel anyone was attacked personally , I just feel there were questions asked , I don't
> know thats how I see it. Every post I have seen has been respectful, maybe I missed some.
> I don't think asking a question and not getting a straight answer so asking it again is
> ...



Andrea, I think some feel I attacked. I don't feel I did. I asked questions in reference to a topic already brought up. I made references to things that may or may not have made sense to some, but would to others. I've always been about the love of the breed and concerned for the betterment of it. Yes, I repeated my questions but then, they were not answered either. I've seen people truly attack newbies and those who don't post so often in a very mean way. I don't feel I did that. I'm sorry if I offended anyone with my posts. If someone needs to discuss this with me, please feel free to PM me also.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel you did either Brit, but thats the whole point I didn't see it that way, just questions be asked, maybe it is me, im pusing 38 and im loosing alot of brain cells  
like I said If it is me who attacked anyone please please let me know, cause I would never do that , unless im really loosing it and don't realize I have


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think any of us are addressing the healthy discussions that we have here about various topics.

But, if you look at one of the posts (for example) in the For Sale section where a new member called some of our regular members an explicit word (A__holes), then, I think this is very out of line. And I believe that there have been a few other posts recently where someone was personally attacked. 

Healthy discussion and different points of views and opinions are great, but personal attacks turn me off and I think they turn many others off too. And, imo, we have had a lot more of the personal attacks and name calling recently.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What's bothering me is how many times is this issue going to be discussed? Not everyone is going to agree all the time. Not everyone is going to be happy and full of glee all the time, either. To belabor this issue is crazy. Remember the old adage, there's one in every crowd? So be it. That's the way of the world. 

If you don't like what you're reading, if you don't like the tone of what you're reading, ignore it or report it. It's as simple as that. 

There are a handful of people on this site, whom I've never met. Yet, they're my friends. I feel they would do anything for me, and I feel the same way about them. They are always there for me. Period. 

One thing we all have in common on this site is an abundant love of Maltese. Personalities shine throughout the course of a day here. It's wonderful. Also, the support system here is the absolute best. 

Please stop all this nitpicking. 
With love,
Kerry, Crisse, Darla and Fallon


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> This is a forum. It's a discussion group. How do you have a one-sided discussion?[/B]



I'll get Peg to explain.... :innocent:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What's bothering me is how many times is this issue going to be discussed? Not everyone is going to agree all the time. Not everyone is going to be happy and full of glee all the time, either. To belabor this issue is crazy. Remember the old adage, there's one in every crowd? So be it. That's the way of the world.
> 
> If you don't like what you're reading, if you don't like the tone of what you're reading, ignore it or report it. It's as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Great post Kerry...

(I did not want my attempt at silly humor to detract from your post)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ohhh, thank you, Steve.

Come on, come on, I love you and your humor.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ohhh, thank you, Steve.
> 
> Come on, come on, I love you and your humor.[/B]



Well, at least someone does....

Yes, Steve, I'm running for my life :new_shocked:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> What's bothering me is how many times is this issue going to be discussed? Not everyone is going to agree all the time. Not everyone is going to be happy and full of glee all the time, either. To belabor this issue is crazy. Remember the old adage, there's one in every crowd? So be it. That's the way of the world.
> 
> If you don't like what you're reading, if you don't like the tone of what you're reading, ignore it or report it. It's as simple as that.
> 
> ...



[attachment=33281:goodpost.gif]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519242
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey... we are down to three dogs.... and we own all of these... How strange.


No, I don't want Billy... dress or no dress... :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=519249
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve, really - who owns who? I certainly know who wears the big girl pants in my home. No question.
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you have a GREAT idea, Lynn! (No wonder you are a CPA! )) Only problem is I don't dislike anyone here enough to block/ignore them, and yet I seem to step in $$$t when I least expect it. Yikes! Who knows when you are going to piss someone off or start a thread on a TOTALLY different venue by asking (what you thought at the time was) just an innocent question?

Wow! You'd think I'd be the one to know better, since I was part of a quit smoking group for about four years! (Luckily it worked; otherwise I would feel a complete FOOL for having been drawn into so many stupid "discussions" during all that time!). But those ppl were openly and obviously on edge and sometimes just MEAN (if not drunk, too)! 

Anywhoo, all in all I find this group to be fine, or at least as good or better than most internet groups who are able to type what they would NEVER say to anothers' face!

WTG Internet, for making Giants out of ants! 

But I do think that SM is the best Maltese helpful site that I have ever seen. And almost everybody is great in offering information (and it's free!; other than the cheap annual fee to join SMC, which I urge all of you to do.)


Cyndi


----------

